# Need your help!



## naelle_tzt

Hi everyone,

I am writing my master's thesis about Asian and European culture. In order to get statistics data, I would need your help to fill in this survey.
It will take 5min of your time and would be really helpful for my research.

Thank you in advance!

Here is the link: https://forms.gle/hguqx8eirqaaGJpY9


----------

